# Going to movie theaters alone



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

I've never tried going to a theater alone, but I dont really have anyone to go with, and with summer just starting I thought it'd be chill to see a movie on a weekday afternoon when most people are busy. plus i dont see ever getting the chance to see star trek, which I want to see

Just feel like ill stand out more to people (in a bad way) more than normal if I go alone...

anyone ever go alone and regret it?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i sometimes go alone, and i don't regret it.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

I don't do it personally, but I have friends who go to the movie alone all the time.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I will do, but usually only in the middle of a weekday, and months after a film's release, so the audience will consist of just a few pensioners and me.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

I used to and it was never a big deal. Actually rather enjoyed it.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

hardly anyone will notice youre alone. this topic pops up now and then and i can see why it would. but its dark in the theater and most people are not paying attention to other people there. go watch star trek and enjoy it


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

whiterabbit said:


> I will do, but usually only in the middle of a weekday, and months after a film's release, so the audience will consist of just a few pensioners and me.


I've never gone to a movie alone. If I did, I'd probably do the opposite of this and pick a day when the theater's going to be packed so as not to stand out.

This is something I should do, but I put it off or find excuses not to go due to the perceived awkwardness I have about it.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

I've never been to the movies alone. I'm paranoid about someone I know seeing me  But then again, I live in a relatively small city, so yeah...


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Haven't been to a movie theater since I was 20. I don't like going to crowded, enclosed places. I never enjoy myself.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I have only gone alone once. I apparently picked a slow time, because there was only one person other than me watching the movie.

I don't have anyone to go to movies with. I used to go with my friend, but our friendship has not been as good lately. I haven't heard from him in about a month. No movie interests me at the moment. I usually wait for movies to come out on video. If the movie is something that really interests me, I might try going to a theater alone. People are there for the movie, so they usually don't pay that much attention to you.



> I've never been to the movies alone. I'm paranoid about someone I know seeing me But then again, I live in a relatively small city, so yeah...


My biggest fear with going alone


----------



## Typical Guy (Mar 30, 2009)

I go to the movies alone. The only part I don't like is when I'm buying the ticket and when I'm walking up to the theater. A lot of times there are kids and people waiting for their date and they see me walking in by myself.

Otherwise, I don't think anybody really notices. And I see other people by themselves.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

Think im going to do it tomorrow. Depends how I feel...i usually get confident about going somewhere until the minutes before leaving,lol. The place I go to has a machine where you can just buy the ticket without going to a person. Still have to have the guy rip your ticket but I dont think there's any way around that


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I just find it pointless. The point of going to a theater to me is to go with people and have fun hanging out. If I just want to see something I'll watch it for free online a few days after it comes out rather than spend $8 to sit in a less comfortable chair than I have at home where I can't pause it to get whatever food or drink I want for much cheaper.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

i'll only get free movies for ones I'm not sure i'll enjoy that I'd never pay for. star trek ill pay for. plus the quality takes a hit unless you watch it on a small monitor

Im definitly all for movies skipping the theater and going right to blu ray but then theaters would go out of business though. I'd much prefer to see star trek in blu ray than going out


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I sometimes go during the lunch hour when the theatre is pretty empty to begin with. I haven't regretted it yet.


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

I've done it many times. You're in a darkened room watching a movie. Nobody is going to be paying attention to you.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

I personally don't think it's any fun going alone. If I have no one to go with, which I usually don't, I'll just wait for it to come out on DVD and watch it at home.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I've gone to a few alone, but always a matinee. Last week I went to a matinee showing of Star Trek with my brother, and I noticed quiet a few solitaries.


----------



## jessep28 (Sep 18, 2008)

I'll go to movies by myself every once in a while. It's nice since I can choose the movie, time, place, seating location, etc. I don't see how its social to be with your friends in a dark room not talking to each other and staring at a screen, but maybe I'm just strange.

Plus I like to go see a different caliber of movie than my good friends typically want to see. They will pay money to watch garbage like Saw XXII or TimeCop IV while completely ignoring Slumdog Millionaire or Frost/Nixon, two incredible movies I saw by myself.


----------



## Tristram (Feb 9, 2008)

I usually go alone, because I have only one friend who I can go the movies with and he's living in another town at the moment. There aren't that many movies that we can agree about watching anyway, so I go alone about 90% of the time. I don't think it's that big of a deal. I guess some people might think I'm weird for sitting there by myself, but I don't mind.


----------



## Typical Guy (Mar 30, 2009)

The only reason I go alone is the same reason I go to Barnes & Noble to read books and drink coffee...it gets me out of the house and around people but not in a way that is too scary.

Sometimes I isolate so much that I feel like I'm kinda going crazy, and just getting out and doing something like that can help me feel grounded again. Plus, I like the experience of seeing a movie in a theatre. Even if the sound is way too loud these days. :roll


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

I went to see star trek alone myself... I went on the first day.. so needless to say it was busy... but I also saw many others that were alone... the only part that was tough was the fact that they made us line up before they opened the doors... and the first few minutes waiting to see if someone was going to sit next to me... luckily after a few minutes into the movie I had both seats next to me empty and felt fine...


----------



## Hippo (May 10, 2009)

I always go alone


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

VipFuj said:


> I've never tried going to a theater alone, but I dont really have anyone to go with, and with summer just starting I thought it'd be chill to see a movie on a weekday afternoon when most people are busy. plus i dont see ever getting the chance to see star trek, which I want to see
> 
> Just feel like ill stand out more to people (in a bad way) more than normal if I go alone...
> 
> anyone ever go alone and regret it?


I went to movie theaters by myself and no one paid any attention. In fact, I've seen a few people going by themselves actually. Thus, it's highly likely that people will be indifferent to you when you go to the movie theaters whether with someone or by yourself.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I've gone to the movies by myself (and plan to again next week), and I don't regret it. The only reason I go during the day is because usually there are other loners seeing a movie, and it decreases the chance that I'll see someone I knew in high school. 

Get in the car, grab some popcorn, head to the back of the theatre, and you'll really enjoy it! It's common for people to go alone. It's also true that nobody notices you.


----------



## lissette (Jan 20, 2009)

I went to the movies once by myself. I really wanted to see a movie (cant remember the name now). I was kinda proud of myself. But i haven't done it since.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I think the last movie I saw by myself was The Dark Knight - I actually went to see it twice by myself.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I haven't stepped in a movie theater in probably 12 or 13 years.


----------



## tree1609 (May 22, 2009)

i go by myself sometimes, only to weekday afternoon shows though, most the time other loners are there too. i always go to the same theater cause thats were im comfortable and i don't mind going alone, if anything its just easier to pay attention that way.


----------



## empty dreams (May 25, 2009)

When the Simpsons movie was out (that was quite a while ago, wasn't it?), I went and saw that by myself. I had a few free hours between lectures so I thought that would be a good way to pass the time. Although it's not often that I go to the movies.. mostly because everything is so dear nowadays, food expecially. It was mid-afternoon so the theatre wasn't too packed but there were quite a few people there. I just sat down wherever, and then a couple of guys who also went to the same uni (overheard them talking) came and sat next to me so I guess I looked like less of a loner. I don't regret going by myself at all and didn't feel out of place.


----------



## shygirl14 (May 23, 2009)

I go alone, and have no regrets


----------



## Alone42Long (Apr 23, 2009)

I go a time or two a month & always alone. Have for decades.
During the day isn't so bad there's normally none to two others there.
It's those rare occasions I go late night on a Fri. or Sat. that it's crowded full of groups & couples that aren't always as fun alone. Plus all the cellphone lights, talking, people kicking your seat, etc. Is annoying if you really want to watch the movie & not just socialize that is. I feel kind of like a loser on the weekend nights seeing all the couples. That's the closest thing to social interaction I have tho. Other than talking to people at work.


----------



## Sparks (May 15, 2009)

I've never done it but I wonder if this summer's gonna be the first time. There are many good movies that I'd hate to watch on my computer in two months when the dvdrip's are out. Especially movies like Star Trek or animated movies (I'm a huge pixar fan). 
They should make screenings specifically for single people (like a singles bar). That way you wouldn't feel so self aware and maybe even something'll come out of it...


----------

